# D.C. Shunt Motor



## Richard Schoutissen (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi, 

Does anyone have an idea for which a D.C. Shunt Motor was used in a Avro Lancaster Mk.III ?

Made: G.E.C.
Type: D.C. Shunt Motor
Volts: 24
R.P.M.: 3500
Watts: 9/18
No: 5507F438

Many thanks for considering my request !

Richard


----------



## stona (Jun 22, 2017)

I can't find the specification for it, but my best guess is one of the motors from the de-iceing system.







Cheers

Steve


----------



## Richard Schoutissen (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you Steve !


----------



## stona (Jun 22, 2017)

No worries. It is only an educated guess. I don't know the specifications for that motor, but given that DC motors were not exactly numerous in the Lancaster it seems a likely candidate.
The only other DC motors I can think of would be the starter motors, but the specs you gave seem a little light for them.
Cheers
Steve


----------

